# Oblong Illinois tractor show Aug. 13-15, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks like a fun show with tractor pulls and garden tractor pulls too! Here is a link:

http://www.theonlyoblong.com/antique_engine/index.html


----------

